# opening morning



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Went to a friends property in Isle of Wight Co. opening morning of shotgun season. I killed a doe there during bow season and saw a few good and a few small bucks. I missed a four point during bow season(hit a limb yea yea whatever) On this morning however the 4 point didn't get away. Not much on horns but a good sized body, weighed 125*. Now I've got a lot of grinding to do to make sausage and jerky.Will post pics later of the little buck.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Here it is the 4 point I killed opening day of shotgun season.
<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=100_1906.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/100_1906.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks like a big bodied deer. We call those culls around here, big body but not much horns. Congrats.


----------

